# sick and weak with fear. Having a pregnancy test on Tuesday



## SuzanneM (Sep 16, 2009)

The only 2 symptoms I am getting that cannot be related to hormonal imbalance problems are nausea and visiting the toilet all the time without an infection -oh, and have gone off eating dairy things!

I know I have to find out either way, because I had a miscarriage 3 year's ago.  There is more against me for carrying.  First, my husband has non-obstructive azoospermia and so the sperm will probably be too weak and I have not had a period for nearly a year.

We so desperately want to be parents and have waited for 19 years.  We did go for artificial insemination and I got pregnant but baby died inside me. This was over 10 years ago. But after this, we became christians and it goes against our belief to use a donor, so we had tried to reconcile ourselves to not ever being parents, but sadly, I have not done so well and now this!!

I am so scared that I am going to have a miscarriage, so that decided me to find out for once and for all if I am or not.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Suzanne,  Good luck for your test tomorrow, please come back and tell us how you get on       

Shelley x


----------

